# 20 G Pro



## fasteddie460 (Oct 23, 2009)

Starter Bad.
Starter Went out of my tractor. 20G Professional. Engine id tag is unreadable.I think its a M29s Kohler twin. Anybody have an O.E.M. Part number for the starter? Where is a good place to purchase a starter?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello fasteddie, welcome to the forum.

Try the partstree.com website. You may be able to find your tractor there, although they normally go by numbers.


----------

